# Мобильная связь > Мобильная связь >  Nokia N-series

## icemaniak

Господа и товарищи, у меня вот огромаднейший соблазн приобрести аппарат из этой серии, кто нить знает какие у них преимущества и/или недостатки, завел тему чтоб узнать ваши мысли, если оффтоп, говорите сразу:))

----------


## Psyholord

Незнаю модели кандовые но у них много недостатков посоветовал бы купить SE w850i или w900i  вот это тема у меня была N93  всё заебись только глюки и камера не очень мне нравилась да и думают они долго короче Г

----------


## kuzri

спрашивай если че... отличные модели... и работают гораздо лучше чем сониэриксоны!!

----------


## ElectroCHAOS

Тема спорная. Эксплуатировал такие модели как 6630 и н70 довольно долгое время. В итоге перешел на кпк в частности Asus P535. Преимуществ масса по сравнею с симбиан. Но поскольку каждому своё,то выбор сугубо личное дело.

----------


## kuzri

> Тема спорная. Эксплуатировал такие модели как 6630 и н70 довольно долгое время. В итоге перешел на кпк в частности Asus P535. Преимуществ масса по сравнею с симбиан. Но поскольку каждому своё,то выбор сугубо личное дело.


Согласен! PocketPC гораздо лучше и функциональней, у самого Fujitsu-siemens c550 + nokia 6260, последний юзаю тока как модем и позвонить

----------


## ElectroCHAOS

Мой зверёк уже со встроеным gsm модулем изначально это было условием его покупки, привычка от Nokia осталась.

----------


## MagicMushrooM

N95 - Rulezzz!

----------


## yura2603

Где качнуть прикольный антивирус для Nokia 3250 с ключиком 
Привет ВСЕМ!! Люди добрые помогите мне в поисках хорошего антивируса для Nokia 3250 с ключиком, ниразу не имел дело с этим, Всем Спасибо !!!

----------


## Titan

А кто чё знает про н95 8 Гб И
когда выдет и примерна чё стоить будет?

----------

